# NBA Wizards vs Golden State



## mathewgrubb (Mar 7, 2011)

I am just now getting my blog started, will be updating with bunch of past nba games. blog.mathewgrubb.com all these images shot with 5d and 70-200 2.8 IS II Let me know what you think


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 7, 2011)

some very clear shots, well done. #3 & #4 really stand out as you've captured the emotion and action of the game well.


----------



## joelackey92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice. I like the third one in particular, it's showing a great part of the game.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 9, 2011)

I want to be that close!  Press pass?


----------



## molested_cow (Mar 9, 2011)

You may want to check with NBA over the use of these photos before you get into trouble.


----------



## mathewgrubb (Mar 10, 2011)

I work for the wizards. and images can be shown as long as I am not selling or distributing them. Thanks for the concern though lol


----------



## mathewgrubb (Mar 10, 2011)

Heres some more shots from Wizards vs Bucks. Thanks


----------



## molested_cow (Mar 11, 2011)

Have you ever gotten run over by one of those giants?


----------



## mathewgrubb (Mar 17, 2011)

Not yet, had a few close calls though ha. Check out my blog for more photos. Just shot an Oklahoma City Thunder game some shots turned out pertty rad. Mathew Grubb


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 17, 2011)

nice shots, you should level the floor so they don't look like they are running down hill.


----------



## mathewgrubb (Mar 17, 2011)

I know what you mean, but if I adjust the angle to the perspective of the court then the photos will look way too tilted right?


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 17, 2011)

quick level,you do cut some of the picture off


----------



## bottguardo (Mar 17, 2011)

you have an awesome job...


----------



## CNCO (Mar 18, 2011)

it could be my monitor but the color looks off.


----------



## mathewgrubb (Mar 18, 2011)

Colors are good. I'd check your monitor


----------



## McNugget801 (Mar 21, 2011)

you think?
Colors look really dull here as well.


----------



## mathewgrubb (Mar 22, 2011)

I've had issues before uploading images to my server and they interpret the colors a little differently. I just viewed these images on an imac and a macbook and see no color issues. Hmm.


----------

